# OK, don't laugh. I know he's ugly! but what do you think anyway?



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

I think he's quite the oppisite of ugly, I think he's gorgeous! His head is just a little big but other then that he's beautiful!

-gives your pony some kisses on the nose-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a BLM mustang. These are not very good pix, we were getting rained on (as you can see from the puddles) Thanks for saying he's pretty. I'll be going home this weekend and will try to get some better pix. Hope I can ride him, he is just getting over the strangles that he caught from a neighbor horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He looks like a very typie Mustang. Impossible to really tell about his conformation but I like what I can see. I think the look of his head being too large is just a matter of camera angle. Nice looking and seems to be very comfortable under saddle. How big is he?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think he is quite attractive for a mustang 

what's his name?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is not very tall, I would guess maybe 14.3 but very stocky and drafty. Thick necked and wears a size 2 shoe. :shock: He is very sweet. Pretty poor conformation, big head and short back but he rides smooth and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

smrobs said:


> He is not very tall, I would guess maybe 14.3 but very stocky and drafty. Thick necked and wears a size 2 shoe. :shock: He is very sweet. Pretty poor conformation, big head and short back but he rides smooth and that's all that matters to me.


 Pretty is what pretty does. My gelding is only 14.3, weighs just shy of 1,100 lb. and is super cowy. You need to post or two point his trot but he will carry you forever and when working a cow, don't get in his way. I've had better looking horses but not many as well trained. For me, as your mustang seems to be for you, he is just what I want. Enjoy him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will enjoy him until he gets too broke and I have to give him up to my step-mom. We had to retire her horse last year and still have not found another suitable mount for her. She is not much of a horseman. Loves to ride but not much experience.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think he is handsome as well smrobs. I like a stocky horse that look like they could carry a baby grand piano up a mountainside.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If he is anything like my other mustang, he will be able to pull a grand piano up a hill. Everyone laughed at my 14.2 hand 900 pound horse until he drug a 1200 pound steer out of a pen at a feed-lot. That's my gray mustang I'm talking about.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

smrobs...i think he is lovely! i have always wanted a mustang. the only thing that i would b able to critique is his thick neck. but thats no big deal!!! he looks trustworthy. i really like him. congrats on your baby!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks. I think he probably has some draft breed in his blood somewhere. He is conformed like a very short draft. hence the thick neck and flat butt. From behind, he kinda looks like a boxcar. :wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! I think he's pretty! I don't mind "big" horses!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree, I think he's anything but ugly. Very cute horse!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

I think he's beautiful, he's rugged looking.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes not ugly at all!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think he is stunning!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

He's not ugly at all!
He's super cute


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hes gorgous, and looks like a real sweetie


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will have some new pix of Koda up soon. I have a couple of weeks off and I have every intention of going home and riding his butt off (mine too) the last time that I got to ride is when these pix were taken in August:sad:


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I think he's cute.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Amazing Horse!*

Kick a** looking little horse! That is a great example of a Mustang. I would totally steal him from you! hehe


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

i really like him... What does BLM mean though? I dont know much about mustangs so please dont laugh. how old is he?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is 6 and BLM stands for the Bureau of Land Management. That is the government agency that is responsible for the care and management, and sometimes the thinning of herds of wild mustangs. if you are interested in learning more, go to www.blm.gov I think is the correct website. :wink:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info... My old neighbor adopted one, He had to build a special pen and everything for the little mare, I thought she was really cute.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww--he's gorgeous! Love his look and his color and his big old mane! Looks like a very nice boy!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

He's so cute. Good luck with him!


----------



## luvmymustang (Jun 8, 2009)

ugly?? Hardly...he's gorgeous!


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

I happen to love Mustangs. Looks like he would make a great cowhorse!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think he is a very lovely looking fellow!


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

i also think he is very good lookin'  from what i hear, mustangs make very good cattle horses.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

He looks awesome, just what you would expect a mustang to look like. Having a larger head and different conformation has never slowed them down in the wild. I know mustangs are incredibly hardy, determined and make exceptional all around horses for just about any thing you want to use them for. He's gonna be one heckuva horse when you are done with him!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wher in the heck did you get ugly out of that?!?!?! he's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have to agree, even for a Mustang, he looks quite nicely put together. Maybe not what we would see as optimal in our day and age, but I've seen some darn ugly Mustangs and he just has a very powerful air about him. Very good looking horse in my opinion. I think perhaps sometimes we get just a little TO critical of conformation faults in our pedigreed horses, as someone pointed out the vast majority of Mustangs display at least a few of what we'd consider "faults" in our own horses, and yet they repeatedly prove themselves as being the toughest and hardiest, not only in the wild but when broke for saddle as well. So maybe our perception of faults can be a little skewed at times?

Anyway, very impressive at such a trainable mind. I would absolutely love to get myself a Mustang. My best friend has an Appy/Mustang cross that has conformation to make you cringe, and yet she's tough as steel and holds up to every type of discipline and hard work we throw at her. And to boot, although she is the LAST mare you'd ever think should be bred, has given birth to some extremely correct foals. It kind of makes you wonder where that fine line is between visibly correct and physically correct.

Haha, anyway, GORGEOUS HORSE! Thanks for sharing him!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love him!
How could you say he's ugly!?


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

He's very cute i think!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes , he is beautiful , I love mustangs!!! I am so jealous......
They are very easy keepers , indeed very hardy and have really strong hooves, I have a mustang/cross...not too sure about where he came from as he is not from BLM but man he has a trot to die for : ) My friend is training a black BLM mustang and I would love to have him ...I just need to justify having 3 horses LOL


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

He's very handsome, and you look very proud!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he's definately not ugly, he has a very cute, sweet face.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

he's actually really cute!! my horse is built the exact same way too (except slightly smaller head as he's an arab). i bet he's a cute mover too


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

pretty is as pretty does, his confarmation is good (as much as we can see) he seems calm and welling and does what you want him to do, I can't fault him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you all. This is kindof an old thread and those pix are almost a year old. I need to get some current ones of him under saddle. Of course, I was raised around QHs mostly and judge everything I see by their standards. When I look at him, I see huge head, huge feet, and short everything else. LOL. However, you are all correct, he has made an amazing horse and is a decent little cow horse for as little as he has actually been rode. Right now, he has maybe 75 rides on him and is doing very well.

There are some more current pix in this thread
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/new-pix-koda-25704/
but he was very unkept when these pix were taken.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The big head and feet are from a draft great grand parent somewhere in the mix, but it also adds a calmness about him amd strenght. but less pounds per square inch as vs a horse of the same weight but small feet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I completely agree. I have come to really admire the strength of mustangs and their capabilities. Neither one of mine has every taken a lame step (yet ;p). I thoroughly believe he is a Clyde decendant, whereas Dobe is Perch. Koda is maybe 15hh and wears a size 2 shoe. Built in snowshoes.  LOL.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow...riding him in less that 24 hours...sounds like a dream come true! Good job! (and how do you do it that fast?!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just the way that we train. Very seldom will we have a horse that is not being ridden within 2 days. My Dad's philosophy is that there isn't much point to saddling a horse you are not going to ride, so that is what we do. It is not a method for the faint of heart or those who can't read horses a little. Sometimes it does backfire but so long as you know the horse's limits, it usually works out fine. We get them giving to the bit each way, establish forward motion (lunge them for a few minutes each way. this works as a warm up too), and then step aboard and hope for the best and prepare for the worst. It has been many years since I had a horse blow up on the first few rides. They usually wait until about 2 or 3 weeks into riding when I get complacent and then suprise me. LOL


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a Mustang lover, I'm sure you MUST have seen Wild Horse Redemption? Me and my best friend just found it and bought it a couple months ago and I swear we've watched it six dozen times already.

It just amazes me that they're able to take completely 110% wild BLM Mustangs, and have them saddled and ridden within a few days to a week, and the majority of the time with them never bucking if the ground work was done properly. It's just become my favorite movie/documentary.

For anyone who hasn't seen or heard of it, the movie is a documentary about the program involving inmates and wild Mustangs, and how they train them for sale. The guy who heads the program works very much in a natural horsemanship state of mind, so it touches on how much better it works then the old "ride the bronc out of them" mentality. I believe a Mustang with only about 30 days of riding on it was actually purchased by the border patrol and was riding in parades within days.

Anyway, it's just really amazing to me!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen that particular documentary but I have watched a lot on RFD-TV about the mustang programs that are out there. They are wonderful to watch.


----------

